# Proof of funds on landing in canada



## Boutique (Jun 4, 2013)

The CIC website is very vague about WHAT counts as proof of funds upon landing. 

We are UK citizens landing in Montreal in the next few weeks as Skilled Workers. As there are 3 of us, we need to show just over CAD 17,000. 

I don't wish to to take that much cash on me and bankers drafts and travellers cheques are not my preferred form of money either. My bank's travellers cheque rate is pretty bad and bankers' drafts cost money. 

I would simply like to show them our UK bank statements. 

The question is, can I just show a VERY recent UK sterling current bank account statement (i.e not more than a week old I read somewhere) ?

I will go to my bank a few days before flying and get them to print a statement for me at the branch showing all my recent transcations and actual balance and get the bank to stamp and sign it. We have more than enough cash in there as we sold our house last year. 

Could someone who has landed quite recently from the UK and shown a UK sterling bank account please confirm this ? 

Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Boutique said:


> The CIC website is very vague about WHAT counts as proof of funds upon landing.
> 
> We are UK citizens landing in Montreal in the next few weeks as Skilled Workers. As there are 3 of us, we need to show just over CAD 17,000.
> 
> ...


What you propose is acceptable.


----------



## Boutique (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi AY

Sorry to ask, but do you have personal experience of this or know someone who has shown UK bank statments at the airport without any difficulties ? 

Just wondering why CIC website is so vague and doesn't mention bank statements as being acceptable evidence ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We used a letter that our bank branch manager wrote a couple of days before we left, where he wrote the amount we hand on the account at that bank + we also took the bank statement we received by mail that week that stated almost the same amount (little bit less as we paid some minor bills in between).
It worked fine for us. (August 2010)


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok so your bank branch manager wrote note with the amount in your account back in your home country along with you took a bank statement with near to the amount noted in the letter but how did you access your funds via in Canada through which bank then ?

The bank i am with in Australia doesnt have branches in Canada plus i dont want to take all cash over with us.


----------



## Boutique (Jun 4, 2013)

I have decided to get what they call an INTERNATIONAL CURRENCY CHEQUE in CAD $ payable to myself which would allow me to take it to Canada, open an account there and have access to the cash. 
I wasn't aware that I could open an account in Canada with some Canadian banks before landing. I see that some people open accounts before they get there. The HSBC bank also allows you to open an account in Canada if you are already banking with them here in the UK. Unfortunatley I am with Santander who don't have such a service.

Santander no longer do Traveller's Cheques and Banker's Drafts can only be in pound sterling, not in other currencies. So an international currency cheque is my only option. 

I am taking some cash, but don't wish to be walking around in the middle of the night in an airport or elsewhere with that much cash on me. 

I wish they would update their website and indicate CLEARLY what form of proof they accept from specific countriues. Every country has a different banking system.


----------



## Boutique (Jun 4, 2013)

If you have an INTERNATIONAL debit card, you can withdraw money from a cash machine anywher in the world. Can't you do that with an Australian bank card? 

I was in Italy a few weeks ago and just took some cash out at a BNP ATM (French bank) machine. If you have a Visa or Mastercard, you should be able to take cash out anywher inthe world, including Canada ; )

That is why it seems to me that if you can show a valid bank statment from any European country (whose banking system is linked to North America) then it shows that you would have access to your cash in Canada. 

That is why I think their website should be a bit more specific in terms of what country people are coming from and what form of evidence they will accept.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

GRETZKY427 said:


> but how did you access your funds via in Canada through which bank then?.


Our Belgian bank didn't have Canadian affiliates, but that doesn't matter. Just like you can pay bills on an account that is not at the same bank as yours, you can transfer money to other banks, worldwide (as long as you know the bank account number, routing number and so on, but that is something you need to ask your receiving bank, they know what data you need for international money transfer.
We opened a bank account with TD bank and used our Belgian debit card to access the bank machine. We put $50 on our account when we opened it, and than transferred part of our Belgian money to our Canadian account.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

what Canadian banks can i open an account with before I move over , any help appreciated....I know HSBC any others ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Main Canadian banks are:-
Royal Bank
Bank of Montreal
Bank of Nova Scotia
Toronto-Dominion Bank
Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce.


----------



## PastyPete (Oct 13, 2013)

can i open a bank whilst living and working in the UK and the visa is going through ?
thanks Auld Lin


----------



## danzille (Oct 16, 2013)

*Proof of funds*



Boutique said:


> The CIC website is very vague about WHAT counts as proof of funds upon landing.
> 
> We are UK citizens landing in Montreal in the next few weeks as Skilled Workers. As there are 3 of us, we need to show just over CAD 17,000.
> 
> ...


Hello Boutique,

I don't know if Montreal is the same as British Columbia but we landed Aug 2011 and we just brought our most recent bank statements, and that was fine. Regarding bringing money we just brought about $6000 dollars with us, enough to set up a bank account and find somewhere to rent as my husband knew he was starting work within two weeks. We then used a company that was recommended to us by our moving company who gave us a better deal on transferring money then travellers cheques etc.. Obviously you will need your new bank details and the account numbers to do this. 

Failing this I believe you can open up prior to arriving, however, it would be worth checking the availability of the bank you open for future reference if you need to make a visit to the bank.

As I had to stay behind in the UK for a while I used this company to occasionally transfer money to my husband and visa versa. If memory serves me right, I think the limit on cash you can bring into the country is $10,000. Look on the internet at some of these companies and see if they can help in your situation. 

Hope this reply is of some help, its my first attempt at a forum, hope all goes well for you


----------



## lookingtoleave (Nov 5, 2012)

If you are employer sponsored , do you still need proof of funds ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If your sponsored under. LMO with a Temporary Work Permit, then NO.


----------



## Zulfyb (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi
When we landed in June this year, we provided 3 months bank statements for our HSBC account. No problem what so ever. We landed at Toronto and have settled in Ontario.


----------

